# This weed has me stumped. Please help identify.



## Ken1006 (Sep 10, 2019)

They also have runners like some form of rogue Bermuda. Thanks for any help. Ken


----------



## Sublime (Jun 15, 2019)

Might be torpedo grass. I don't really have any info on it other than it really sucks to have it. So for your sake I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Ken1006 (Sep 10, 2019)

Thanks for the reply. I may end up taking some down to the extension office.


----------



## Oceanus (Sep 17, 2018)

FYI, the seed-head can be extremely helpful with id.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Anyone think common bermuda?


----------



## Wieder_meister (Sep 9, 2018)

Looks like torpedo grass to me. Unfortunately I have it to. Been thinking about painting with glyphosate.


----------

